# Better Canister...



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

just wondering if you guys have any experience with these two and your thoughts about them.
for my 75 gal i'm looking at the eheim 2213 or filstar xp2
thanks for the help


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

For about $30 more than the cost of the XP2 I would go with the XP3 or the Eheim 2215 especially if your set up is going to be a piranha set up. What are you planning on stocking it with?


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

A Rhom...already have an emperor 400, so the 2213 or xp2 should do...just want to know which is the better buy, and if anyone has had issues with either of them


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Really can't go wrong either way, the XP2 is a bit easier when it comes to maintenance but the Eheim runs absolutely silent, so it just depends on what you want. The Eheim classic filters also come with all the media, you have to buy everything separately with the XP2, so that's something to consider as well.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Love the Eheim classic series. As far as maintenance. I have never really understood what people find difficult. I fill a 5 gallon bucket about half full with tank water…dump in the media…swish it around….dump it back in the canister. Doesn’t get much simpler then that. I also only clean them once every year or two…they just run forever.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I don't find the maintenance difficult with the Eheim classic series, the trays in the Rena XP series filters just make things slightly easier -- I definitely prefer the Eheims overall tho, I actually need to get a couple more.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

id say eheim over rena. Id also suggest eheim 2217 as its not much more, but will be much more effective as yuo cant have too much filtration. Eheim also comes full of media where rena has no biological media which could be like 30$ or more for a good media.

Never had issues with either, but the eheim is quieter though neither is loud. Rena does have cheap and ugly looking intake tubing though.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

I just got the eheim 2217 for my 65g that is also running an emp 280 and could not be happier with the eheim, silent, reliable and full of the best biomedia (eheim substrat pro). If yuou go with the xp2 get the eheim bio media.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

thanks guys...i guess it's eheim!


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

I have a 2217 myself. Haven't set it up yet, but after this I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Eheim FTW, def my favorite filters also.


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

I have a 2213 hooked up to my 30g, it does run silent and I clean it every 4-5months I've had this one since 2005, still running strong!! definitely go eheim!!!


----------



## Wussola (Jan 25, 2006)

I've been using an XP3 for about 4 years now and it works great! Quite, good filtration (both mechanical & bio), plus dependable ... 4 years and it still runs like new. I find it very easy to clean (done monthly), just take out the trays (bio goes into tank water to keep the bacterial alive) wash them, replace the micro filter (monthly) and rise the larger/bottom filter media (replaced yearly).

So I would definitely go with a XP3!


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

The Rena XP cannisters are awesome. I have an XP4 on my 120 RPB tank and an XP2 on my 29 gallon (nothing in there at the moment). Both have given me years of trouble free operation. For 75 gallons I'd honestly step it up a bit and go with an XP3 or even an XP4, then cram it full of bio.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> id say eheim over rena. Id also suggest eheim 2217 as its not much more, but will be much more effective as yuo cant have too much filtration.


+1 on that. 
The extra benifits far out weigh the extra money it would cost to get a 2217. Fantastic canister at a great price.


----------

